# Second brood box all honey...can I take some?



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

If it was mine i would extract the atleast 5 frames in the center of the second deep but then put them back in the 2nd deep inorder to give the queen room to lay in already drawn empty comb!! She is probably honey bound from going by how you described it! As far as the med super sometimes it seems like they take their good ole time but once they get started they take off!! But it wouldnt hurt to check for swarm cells while your in there just in case they decided there wasnt enough room!!! Just IMO what i would do!


----------



## jimnicol (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you! We checked for swarm cells last week in the bottom box and found none. Just a few drone cells...seemingly a proper amount. We've never extracted honey...will it leave drawn cells if we use an extractor, or should we scrape the caps (if that's even possible...almost all the honey is capped.)


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Is it a brood box if it is full of honey or a honey super? It is not unusual to have just one deep of brood with honey above. Without an excluder the bees did what the bees needed. Sometimes they do what has worked for the past 6000 years and not what we want or expect from reading forums.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Well if you havent set it up to extract then you would have to waste all that drawn comb that took them all that time to build up!! It took them 6 lbs of honey to make 1 lb of wax! To me drawn comb is like gold! If you scrap it, it would be just like putting frames with foundation back in (They would have to draw the comb again)! What kind of foundation did you use may i ask or did you go foundationless??

P.S-Yes if you cut the cappings off or scrap the cappings off and extract, it will leave you drawn comb to put back on the hive!! Alot better then scrapping everything off! But it depends on what foundation you used!!


----------



## jimnicol (Jul 14, 2011)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Is it a brood box if it is full of honey or a honey super? It is not unusual to have just one deep of brood with honey above. Without an excluder the bees did what the bees needed. Sometimes they do what has worked for the past 6000 years and not what we want or expect from reading forums.


That's sort of what I was wondering (only better-put!) I don't want to take honey if it's the wrong thing to do (although I'm anxious to get some honey!) I'm wondering what they'll do for the rest of the summer if there's no more room for brood.


----------



## jimnicol (Jul 14, 2011)

honeybeekeeper said:


> Well if you havent set it up to extract then you would have to waste all that drawn comb that took them all that time to build up!! It took them 6 lbs of honey to make 1 lb of wax! To me drawn comb is like gold! If you scrap it, it would be just like putting frames with foundation back in (They would have to draw the comb again)! What kind of foundation did you use may i ask or did you go foundationless??
> 
> P.S-Yes if you cut the cappings off or scrap the cappings off and extract, it will leave you drawn comb to put back on the hive!! Alot better then scrapping everything off! But it depends on what foundation you used!!


We used wax foundation. Sorry to know so little, but does an extractor leave the drawn comb in place? Never seen it done. My wife's the one who went to the classes...the school/assoc. has an extractor we can borrow.


----------



## TattooedBeek (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes...you scrape or cut off the cappings and the extractor spins the frame and the centrifugal force pulls the honey out of the comb and flings is up against the wall of the tank and it will drip down into the bottom. There is a spigot at the bottom and you drain and strain and bottle. You are then left with empty drawn comb. You can take the empty comb out to the bee yard and let the bees clean it up and it is ready to be used again by the bees.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

> Sorry to know so little, but does an extractor leave the drawn comb in place?


Yes the extractor leaves the comb in place!! "BUT" you have to have the right foundation in place in order to beable to extract it! Reinforced wired foundation or plasticell or use EZ frames that is best for extracting! If you just used plain wax foundation (With No Wires) then i say the extractor would just whip the drawn comb right out of the frame. I extract my frames so i use reinforced wired frames, plasticell or EZ frames which stays in the frame when extracting! I have heardd of some decapping and letting it drain out on its own by gravity! I never tried it but in your case its worth a shot! If i had to use that technic i would decap, lay the frame on its side and prop the bottom bar up slightly so the cells would drain out better! Once that side is drained flip it over and drain the other side! I say it takes some time but it should work..I heard that it works, like i said i use an extractor! Good Luck!

P.S.- If the school/assoc. has an extractor that you can use at anytime then if i was you i would invest in wired foundation or plasticell or better yet EZ frames that you can use through an extractor.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The red tol barely visible is a capping scratcher. A fork will do the same job almost as neatly.
http://americasbeekeeper.org/sept 10 042.jpg
The extractor slings the honey to the sides.
http://americasbeekeeper.org/sept 10 046.jpg
When you have loaded an even number of frames start spinning slowly then get faster.
http://americasbeekeeper.org/sept 10 043.jpg


----------



## jimnicol (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks, TB...


----------



## jimnicol (Jul 14, 2011)

We have the wired foundation...wires up through with clips on the sides to hold it in place. Sounds like I oughta get the old extractor if I decide to take some of the stored honey...thanks!


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

In that case if your foundation is wired you are good to go! I wouldnt take too much but at the same time you want to free up some space in the 2nd deep so the queen will move up & not be honey bound! Good Luck!!!


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Take nothing from your hive now.

You mention that nothing is happening above in the medium honey super you put on. That means that no new nectar is being brought in. You might try switching the medium with the upper deep and see if the bees start working those frames. If they fill those with honey, those frames will be for you.

If you take honey now and we have another long, late summer dearth as we've had here in Maine, you may go into winter with inadequate stores for your bees.

Wayne


----------



## jimnicol (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the visuals ABK...!


----------



## khaas15 (Feb 17, 2010)

You said you put a super on, did you use foundation or plastic frames? If you used plastic frames make sure thay have a coating of beeswax on them or the bees won't draw them out. Also, I have found that the bees will move the honey up given time. They will want to clear out some room for the queen to lay in the top deep. Patience. If it were me, I would wait for them to draw out the super and move the honey up. In the end, you will get a nice harvest. Just make sure they have ample stores for your cold winters!


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I would agree with Wayne - do not take any honey for yourselves off of the hive. I'm located about about an hour and a half north of you and the summer flow is definitely over here. There MIGHT depending on the weather in September be an Autumn flow - but it is not something to count on. I'll send you by private message the name and phone number of the President of the Tri-County chapter of the MSBA. He lives in Prospect and should be able to steer you to someone local for you to speak with. Keep in mind that the advice you see on Bee Source may be applicable only to particular climatic or geographic areas.


----------



## jimnicol (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks, Khaas...I'm starting to think I'll have to postpone my honey greed. When I could barely move the second deep, it was so heavily-laden with beautifully (mostly) capped honey, my fingers got itchy.


----------



## jimnicol (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks, Andrew...much appreciated.

Jim


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

jimnicol said:


> ...When I could barely move the second deep, it was so heavily-laden with beautifully (mostly) capped honey, my fingers got itchy.


If you're patient, and this year is like the previous ones since I've been in Maine, you will be rewarded with a fall flow of goldenrod and aster. That's where I've been getting my surplus.

And welcome to Beesource.

Wayne


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Andrew Dewey said:


> I'm located about about an hour and a half north of you and the summer flow is definitely over here. .


Does milkweed provide any nectar? I'm in the same general area as you and have seen bees working the milkweed in the neglected hay fields next to my property. They have been blooming for a while, so I'm sure it will end soon.


----------



## jimnicol (Jul 14, 2011)

waynesgarden said:


> If you're patient, and this year is like the previous ones since I've been in Maine, you will be rewarded with a fall flow of goldenrod and aster. That's where I've been getting my surplus.
> 
> And welcome to Beesource.
> 
> Wayne


But...but....I WANT some now! 
I'll restrain myself. Might have to lock Anne in the house though...
Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## jimnicol (Jul 14, 2011)

Lots of Maine-iacs on Beesource!


----------

